# Huntkey 80+ Gold und Platinum, inklusve Video öffnen X7 1200W



## poiu (22. Februar 2011)

*Huntkey 80+ Gold und Platinum, inklusve Video öffnen X7 1200W*


Hallo PCGH Community,

spät am gestrigen Abend brachte mir der Postbote noch ein kleines Paket aus Shenzhen  last uns das mal öffnen.​

Update 

Innenraum Bilder vom Huntkey X7 und CeBit Videos vom Huntkey 300W Gold & 500W Platinium( letzteres muss ich noch hochladen!)​
oder bei hardwareclips Video Hunkey X7 1200W
​

 300W Gold / 500W Platinum @CeBIT





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSdObloyJe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




X7 1200W





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nh_N0v1mRgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das Video dürfte EU Exklusiv sein, jdenfalls soweit mir bekannt  




Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huntkey ein in Deutschland denn meisten Usern unbekannter Hersteller, präsentiert auf der CeBIT 2011 in Hannover einige Neuheiten. 




Neben dem 500W 80+ Platinum (gab kürzlich schon ein News )   und einige anderen Produkten, wird der Hersteller noch zwei Weitere Netzteil Neuheiten auf der Messe Präsentieren ​



Das Jumper 300G ein 300W 80+ Gold Netzteil​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Schutzschaltungen: OCP, OVP, UVP, OPP & SCP
100% Burn-In tested & 100% Hi-Pot tested
MTBF: 100,000 hours at 25℃
​


Netzteil|3,3V|5V|12.1V|12.2V|-12V|5VSB
300G | 2A | 15A|2A |13A| 0,3A| 3A


Huntkey X7 1200W  80+ Gold ​
weiter Infos zum X7 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Netzteil|3,3V|5V|12.1V|12.2V|12.3V|12.4V|12.5V|-12V|5VSB|


X7 1200W|20A|24A|20A|20A|20A|20A|20A|0,5A|3A|
Watt | 3,3V+| 5V = 140W| kombi|12V |1188W |=99A || 6W| 15W|

Hutkey Spricht von einer 300 bis 1200W 80+ Gold Serie.
Der Pressemitteilung sind leider keiner weiteren Informationen zu entnehmen, wer mehr wissen will muss denn Stand besuchen J05, Halle 17. oder auf weitere News warten 

Grüße
poiu


Quelle : Huntkey Pressemitteilung

HUNTKEY

HUNTKEY​


----------



## Erzbaron (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*

schick schick ...  ich bin auf die Qualität gespannt ... aber das Huntkey gute Netzteile bauen kann haben die Jungs und Mädels ja schon mehrfach bewiesen ...


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*

Super Sache
Ist das eigentlich die erste NT Serie von denen?
Weil sonst haben die doch das Innenleben der NT für die verschiedenen Hersteller gefertigt oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*

Sehr schön, schreit ja richtig nach einen Test.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Februar 2011)

Wozu ein 300watt nt mit gold Zertifizierung? Ein htpc braucht auch kein gold nt. Naja das 500watt nt mit platinum Zertifizierung interessiert mich schon eher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*

Für kleine Server oder dauerlaufende Office Rechner ist so ein 300 Watt Gold NT schon interessant.


----------



## poiu (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*

@>ExX<

Huntkey will erst 2011 denn Deutschen Markt unter eigenen Label betreten.

Über die letzten Jahre konnte man Huntkey NT nur mit Fremd Label kaufen, aber eher im extreme Low Buget Bereich, hochwertiges gab es da nicht.

Das heißt aber auch das es etwas dauern wird bis hier alles rund laufen wird, also RMA usw...


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Für kleine Server oder dauerlaufende Office Rechner ist so ein 300 Watt Gold NT schon interessant.



Aber dann auch nur wenn der preis stimmt.  Ich würde keine 80€ für ein 300watt nt ausgeben. Für das platinum würde ich sogar 100-120€ ausgeben aber mehr ist für mich in dem Watt Bereich einfach zu teuer.


----------



## soulpain (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*



> Ist das eigentlich die erste NT Serie von denen?
> Weil sonst haben die doch das Innenleben der NT für die verschiedenen Hersteller gefertigt oder?



HuntKey verkauft hauptsächlich in China unter eigenem label, hat aber auch für andere hergestellt, das ist richtig.



> Wozu ein 300watt nt mit gold Zertifizierung? Ein htpc braucht auch kein gold nt.



Ein Spiele-Rechner "braucht" erst recht kein Gold-Netzteil, denn wer mit großen Grafikkarten anfängt, den wird der Stromverbrauch nicht interessieren und wenn doch, hat er etwas falsch gemacht. Außerdem stattet HuntKey die Modelle mit zwei PCIe-Steckern aus. Prinzipiell kann man die Netzteile für eine GTX 460 verwenden. Das Jumper 300G schließt den Bereich bis 400W auf.



> Ich würde keine 80€ für ein 300watt nt ausgeben.


60-65 EUR werden es sein. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Seasonic das doppelte kostet, ist das ein sehr fairer Preis.


----------



## Ahab (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für kleine Server oder dauerlaufende Office Rechner ist so ein 300 Watt Gold NT schon interessant.



 

Ich habe ganz allgemein nichts dagegen, dass die Goldklasse auch in den unteren Regionen endlich Einzug hält, einfach der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*

Strom sparen will ich auch.

Die Frage klingt vielleicht etwas unaufgeklärt aber ich stelle sie mal trotzdem. Da ich mich das früher einfach nie fragte.
Wenn ich ein 300 oder 400 Watt Netzteil Tausche gegen ein 550W, spare ich damit automatisch Strom? Oder kann das 550W Netzteil sozusagen lediglich mehr liefern unter last.
Gruß


----------



## cookiebrandt (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*

Nope, sparst du nicht. Wenn deine Komponenten 300W benötigen, tuen die das bei einem 400W-Netzteil genauso wie bei einem 550W-Netzteil. Ein 550W-NT kann demnach auch Komponenten um die 550W versorgen. Grundsätzlich sollte man sein Netzteil so planen, dass man sich weder in den unteren, noch in den oberen 20% (sag ich jetzt mal so, vllt. sind's inzwischen auch nur 10%) der Leistung des Netzteils befindet, da dort die Effizienz der Netzteile nicht so hoch ist wie bei dem Rest - denn in diesem Bereich verbraucht man verhältnismäßig mehr Strom. Es kommt also nicht auf die Wattanzahl des Netzteils an, sondern auf die Effizienz - weswegen ja die ganzen Gold-, Platinum, Bronze- etc. Zertifikate vergeben werden, die auf eine hohe Effizienz selbst in den oberen und unteren Leistungsbereichen hindeuten.

MfG


----------



## kleinerSchuh (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*

Besten Dank.


----------



## FrittenFett (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*

Wie gesagt, Qualität bekommt man bei allen, es ist nur eine Frage des Preis.


----------



## riedochs (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*



soulpain schrieb:


> 60-65 EUR werden es sein. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Seasonic das doppelte kostet, ist das ein sehr fairer Preis.


 
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis wirklich? Ein BeQuiet kostet 30 Euro und brauch am Ende vielleicht 2 Watt mehr.


----------



## soulpain (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*

Schon, denn das ist nicht das einzige, was man für sein Geld bekommt.
Immerhin ist be quiet! bei der Garantie ganz schön zurück gefahren im Budget-Bereich und außerdem leistet HuntKey 288W laut label auf +12V.
D.h. es ist für stärkere Grafikkarten geeignet und zwar nicht nur theoretisch, da es PCIe-Stecker bietet. Auch die kosten natürlich.

Sicher ist es kein Jedermann-Netzteil aber wie bei Seasonic, Enermax und Co. lohnt es sich, wenn man weiß, was man dafür bekommt.


----------



## riedochs (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*

Die Stecker kosten <10 Cent / Stück, das rechtfertigt nicht den Preis. Außerdem lag bis heute bei jeder Grafikkarte ein entsprechender Stromadapter bei.


----------



## soulpain (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*



> Die Stecker kosten <10 Cent / Stück


Das stimmt erstens nicht (wieso hat be quiet! dann nicht so viele?) und außerdem bleibt immer noch, dass das HuntKey mehr Leistungsreserven bietet. Dann wäre da wie gesagt noch die Garantie, da be quiet! nur zwei Jahre gibt und die Tatsache, dass sie bei den günstigen Modelle einen verhältnismäßig kurzlebigen Sleeve Bearing Lüfter verbauen. Außerdem sind die beiden technisch kaum miteinander vergleichbar. Es mag Dich erstaunen, aber gute Technik bietet noch weitere Unterschiede als den Wirkungsgrad.
Z.B. eine bessere Spannungsregulation- und qualität, dass es auch bei dynamischer Last sehr stabil bleibt und es ist erwiesenermaßen besser für die EMV (EU-Norm-konforme Tests liegen vor).

Selbst wenn die Stecker so günstig wären, könnte man am HuntKey eine GTX 460 verbauen. Könntest Du garantieren, dass Du mit Adaptern eine Rail nicht überlastest? be quiet! würde Dir darauf jedenfalls keine Garantie geben, sollte etwas passieren. Außerdem müsstest Du vier Molex-Stecker belegen, um dieselben Grafikkarten zu nutzen, wie es bei HuntKey von Haus aus möglich ist. Ich meine für Mainboards gibt auch jeder 100 EUR aus und da sollen 60 EUR für so eine wichtige und komplexe Komponente plötzlich nicht mehr angemessen sein? Komisch warum sich hier niemand bei größeren Modellen über 80Plus Gold beschwert, denn ein Netzteil der selben Serie größer zu machen, ist garnicht so teuer und da bekommt man den Unterschied schließlich erst recht nicht rein. (Mal abgesehen davon dass es sinnlos ist, SLI zu betreiben und dann Strom sparen zu wollen. Da macht 80Plus hier viel mehr Sinn.)


----------



## riedochs (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Das stimmt erstens nicht



Aha, und woher hast du deine Erkenntnis? Ich hatte Beruflich schon genug mit Kurstoffverarbeitung zu tun.



> (wieso hat be quiet! dann nicht so viele?)


Musst du BeQuiet fragen. Das dürfte aber Marketing sein, man will ja schließlich die größeren Modelle verkaufen. 



> und außerdem bleibt immer noch, dass das HuntKey mehr Leistungsreserven bietet.



Ich habe nie das Gegenteil behauptet. 



> Dann wäre da wie gesagt noch die Garantie, da be quiet! nur zwei Jahre gibt und die Tatsache, dass sie bei den günstigen Modelle einen verhältnismäßig kurzlebigen Sleeve Bearing Lüfter verbauen.



Zur Garantie steht weder was im Eingangspost noch auf deren Webseite.  Welche Lüfter beim Huntkey verbaut sind ist nicht ersichtlich.



> Außerdem sind die beiden technisch kaum miteinander vergleichbar. Es mag Dich erstaunen, aber gute Technik bietet noch weitere Unterschiede als den Wirkungsgrad.



Da du das Huntkey wohl kaum besitzt und demnach auch nicht das Innenleben kennst halte ich diese aussage für gewagt.



> Z.B. eine bessere Spannungsregulation- und qualität, dass es auch bei dynamischer Last sehr stabil bleibt und es ist erwiesenermaßen besser für die EMV (EU-Norm-konforme Tests liegen vor).



Keins der vielen von mir verbauten 300W BeQuiets hat bis heute Probleme gemacht.



> Selbst wenn die Stecker so günstig wären



Die Stecker sind so günstig.



> , könnte man am HuntKey eine GTX 460 verbauen. Könntest Du garantieren, dass Du mit Adaptern eine Rail nicht überlastest? be quiet! würde Dir darauf jedenfalls keine Garantie geben, sollte etwas passieren.



HuntKey würde mir genauso wenig Garantie geben. Zum Thema überlasten: Mir ist seit ich PCs baue (ca 1995) noch kein NT an Überlastung gestorben. Mein Seasonic S12 330W muss auch die 4870 an einem Rail versorgen. Komisch, seit mehr als 3 Jahren kein Problem damit.



> Außerdem müsstest Du vier Molex-Stecker belegen, um dieselben Grafikkarten zu nutzen, wie es bei HuntKey von Haus aus möglich ist.



Für was gibt es Y-Adapter? Damit geht alles am ende auf einen Molex Stecker. 



> Ich meine für Mainboards gibt auch jeder 100 EUR aus



Tja, da meinst du falsch.



> und da sollen 60 EUR für so eine wichtige und komplexe Komponente plötzlich nicht mehr angemessen sein?



Habe ich nie behauptet.



> Komisch warum sich hier niemand bei größeren Modellen über 80Plus Gold beschwert, denn ein Netzteil der selben Serie größer zu machen, ist garnicht so teuer und da bekommt man den Unterschied schließlich auch nicht rein.


 [/QUOTE]

Ich habe keine größeren NTs als 330W, bis heute nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## soulpain (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*

Ja, da hast Du recht, das tut mir leid.
Ich kenne mich halt nicht gut mit PSUs aus, habe aber einen Kontakt, der ist Redakteur auf anandtech.com und planet3dnow.de. Der wird das HuntKey Jumper 300G auch als Spezialedition nach Europa importieren und der hatte eben schon entsprechende Details geäußert, was die Qualität betrifft. Aber das muss natürlich nicht heißen, dass der Recht hat, wie das halt so ist, da ich das Teil nicht hier habe.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*



soulpain schrieb:


> dass sie bei den günstigen Modelle einen verhältnismäßig kurzlebigen Sleeve Bearing Lüfter verbauen.


Hallo soulpain

Bei unserer aktuellen Pure Power Serie verwenden wir einen Lüfter mit Rifle Bearing. Einen Lüfter mit 'normalem' Gleitlager setzen wir bei keiner aktuellen Serie ein.


----------



## Erzbaron (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*



soulpain schrieb:


> Ja, da hast Du recht, das tut mir leid.
> Ich kenne mich halt nicht gut mit PSUs aus, habe aber einen Kontakt, der ist Redakteur auf anandtech.com und planet3dnow.de. Der wird das HuntKey Jumper 300G auch als Spezialedition nach Europa importieren und der hatte eben schon entsprechende Details geäußert, was die Qualität betrifft. Aber das muss natürlich nicht heißen, dass der Recht hat, wie das halt so ist, da ich das Teil nicht hier habe.


 
hmm .... ich kenn weder die eine noch die andere "Website" ... ich glaub du bindest uns hier einen dicken Bären auf ...

*lach*


----------



## soulpain (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*



> Bei unserer aktuellen Pure Power Serie verwenden wir einen Lüfter mit Rifle Bearing. Einen Lüfter mit 'normalem' Gleitlager setzen wir bei keiner aktuellen Serie ein.


So steht es auf der HP bei den L7: "Lüfterlager: Sleeve" und die Produktnummer der Yate Loon Lüfter bestätigt das auch.

Vielleicht wurde es auch geändert, dann wurde das aber nicht ausreichend kommuniziert.
Da die hauseigenen Lüfter  teurer sind im Einkauf, müsste man bei ähnlichen Preisen gegenüber den L6 an einer anderen Stelle gespart haben.


----------



## poiu (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Open the Black Box, exklusiv Video für PCGH*

Update 



poiu schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Community,
> 
> spät am gestrigen Abend brachte mir der Postbote noch ein kleines Paket aus Shenzhen  last uns das mal öffnen.​
> 
> ...


----------



## Systemcrash (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Open the Black Box, exklusiv Video für PCGH*

Die Purepower-Serie ist nicht das Wahre, aber ich würde nicht viel mehr für die Preise erwarten 

Aber pfeifende und zirpende NTs sind eben nicht mein Ding, zudem habe ich seit Jahren kein NT mit nur 2 Jahren Garantie gekauft.

Von der Ausstattung an Laufwerkssteckern ganz zu schweigen


----------



## cabbo (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Open the Black Box, exklusiv Video für PCGH*

Sieht gut aus, hab von dieser Marke vorher nie gehört.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Open the Black Box, exklusiv Video für PCGH*

Sag mal is die Öffnung wo der Lüfter die Luft ansaugt quadratisch, oder sieht das nur durch das Video so verzogen aus?


----------



## Systemcrash (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Open the Black Box, exklusiv Video für PCGH*



cabbo schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, hab von dieser Marke vorher nie gehört.


 
Bei uns sind sie fast nur für einige schrottige LC-Power "bekannt"


----------



## FrittenFett (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Open the Black Box, exklusiv Video für PCGH*

LC-Power wird von HuntKey schon lange nicht mehr produziert. 

Anscheinend drängen aktuell viele ehemalige "Billigst"Hersteller in den "Premium"markt (...Xilence...)


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Open the Black Box, exklusiv Video für PCGH*

@Exx ja ist quaratisch, das viedo wurde leder beim Hochladen in 4:3 gestaucht, werde ich korrigieren wenn ich zeit habe 

@Fritten Fett Huntkey ist kein billig hersteller, ist ein ganz normaler großer PSU Produzent der zB für Lenovo netzteiler herstellt. Huntkey war bisher bei uns am markt nicht selbst vertretten, sondern nur durch Brands die eher "günstige" Netzteiler produziert haben.


----------



## Systemcrash (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Open the Black Box, exklusiv Video für PCGH*

Viel anderes fällt mir als Beispiel nicht ein 

Vor kurzem hatte ich ein Netbook von Wortmann in der Hand, das ein Huntkey-NT hatte, aber viel mehr sah man in den letzten Jahren nicht auf dem deutschen Markt.

Und eine gute Reputation hatte Huntkey nicht

Hardware Manufacturer Tries to Bribe Hardware Site


----------



## poiu (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Open the Black Box, exklusiv Video für PCGH*

die habe auch viel crap im Sortiment,

YouTube - Huntkey Green Star 550 W (LW-6550SG) Review

 abwarten wie die neuen Netzteile abschneiden, ich versuche da unvoreingenommen dran zu gehen, wenn die sich bessern wollen sollte man dehnen eine Chance geben


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Open the Black Box, exklusiv Video für PCGH*

Hab ich auch vor 

Aber ich hab gemerkt, daas nicht viele "normale" User überhaupt was mit Huntkey anfangen können, LC-Power ist da bekannter


----------



## poiu (5. März 2011)

*AW: Open the Black Box, exklusiv Video für PCGH*

Update:

Zerlege das X7 im Video  viel spaß


----------



## thescythe (5. März 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 80+ Gold und Platinium, exklusiv Video für PCGH*

Testbericht Huntkey 300W Gold : HuntKey Jumper/R90 300W 80Plus Gold - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. März 2011)

*AW: Huntkey 300W 80+ GOLD NT [CeBIT 2011]*



soulpain schrieb:


> So steht es auf der HP bei den L7: "Lüfterlager: Sleeve" und die Produktnummer der Yate Loon Lüfter bestätigt das auch.
> 
> Vielleicht wurde es auch geändert, dann wurde das aber nicht ausreichend kommuniziert.
> Da die hauseigenen Lüfter  teurer sind im Einkauf, müsste man bei ähnlichen Preisen gegenüber den L6 an einer anderen Stelle gespart haben.


Hallo soulpain

Bei dem Lager des Lüfters hast du Recht, hier verwenden wir in der Tat ein Gleitlagermodell. Allerdings nicht mehr von Yate Loon sondern von Promagic.


----------

